# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] LG 42LH3000 TCON board

## DJman

H τηλεόραση παρουσιαζε το εξης προβλημα, οταν ηταν καθετα (στην κανονικη της θεση δηλαδη) εδειχνε μονο η μιση. Το αλλο μισο ηταν μαυρο(αλλα με κανονικο οπισθιο φωτισμο).

Οταν την έγερνες προς τα μπροστά (45 μοιρες να κοιταζει πατωμα) εδειχνε κανονικα παντου.

Σκεφτηκα οτι καπου, δεν εκανε καλη επαφη καποια καλωδιοταινια. Εβγαλα την πλακετα τcon την ξαναεβαλα μήπως δεν εκανε καλη επαφη αλλα οταν την ξαναεβαλα η ολη οθονη της TV ειναι στην αρχη λευκη και μετα απο καποια δευτερα μονο το δεξι μερος(το οποιο και ηταν αυτο που λειτουργουσε) αρχιζει να δειχνει σιγα σιγα.

Στην τcon ο αριστερος πυκνότης σε μετρηση διοδου δινει 0 και ο δεξιος υπερθερμαίνετε μολις αναψω την τηλεοραση 


Καμια ιδεα?

----------


## xani

> H τηλεόραση παρουσιαζε το εξης προβλημα, οταν ηταν καθετα (στην κανονικη της θεση δηλαδη) εδειχνε μονο η μιση. Το αλλο μισο ηταν μαυρο(αλλα με κανονικο οπισθιο φωτισμο).
> 
> Οταν την έγερνες προς τα μπροστά (45 μοιρες να κοιταζει πατωμα) εδειχνε κανονικα παντου.
> 
> Σκεφτηκα οτι καπου, δεν εκανε καλη επαφη καποια καλωδιοταινια. Εβγαλα την πλακετα τcon την ξαναεβαλα μήπως δεν εκανε καλη επαφη αλλα οταν την ξαναεβαλα η ολη οθονη της TV ειναι στην αρχη λευκη και μετα απο καποια δευτερα μονο το δεξι μερος(το οποιο και ηταν αυτο που λειτουργουσε) αρχιζει να δειχνει σιγα σιγα.
> 
> Στην τcon ο αριστερος πυκνότης σε μετρηση διοδου δινει 0 και ο δεξιος υπερθερμαίνετε μολις αναψω την τηλεοραση 
>  δε
> 
> Καμια ιδεα?


χονδρικα πολλες ιδεες   
στο πρωτο κοματι δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι φταινε τα flex της t-con ,ειναι και τα
flex που πανελ με την πλακετα του.

στο ο πυκνωτης ειναι  0 (δεν το καταλαβαινω) μαλλον ενοεις βραχυκυκλωμενος? ξεκολησε τον και μετρα τον παλι.
στο  ο δεξιος υπερθεμαινεται   εχεις θερμικη  καμερα  η βαζεις το χερι σου?

----------


## DJman

> χονδρικα πολλες ιδεες   
> στο πρωτο κοματι δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι φταινε τα flex της t-con ,ειναι και τα
> flex που πανελ με την πλακετα του.
> 
> στο ο πυκνωτης ειναι  0 (δεν το καταλαβαινω) μαλλον ενοεις βραχυκυκλωμενος? ξεκολησε τον και μετρα τον παλι.
> στο  ο δεξιος υπερθεμαινεται   εχεις θερμικη  καμερα  η βαζεις το χερι σου?


Οχι δεν εχω θερμικη καμερα, πλησιαζοντας το χερι μου το καταλαβα. Εχει τεραστια (μη φυσιολογικη) θερμοκρασια

Ολοι οι αλλοι πυκνωτες οταν τους μετρουσα εδειναν καποια μετρηση. Αυτος που δειχνω στην φωτο βγαζει 0
βραχυκυκλωμενος, καμμενος δεν ξερω...

----------


## xani

> Οχι δεν εχω θερμικη καμερα, πλησιαζοντας το χερι μου το καταλαβα. Εχει τεραστια (μη φυσιολογικη) θερμοκρασια
> 
> Ολοι οι αλλοι πυκνωτες οταν τους μετρουσα εδειναν καποια μετρηση. Αυτος που δειχνω στην φωτο βγαζει 0
> βραχυκυκλωμενος, καμμενος δεν ξερω...





Καλησπερα 
κανε σε παρακαλω μετρησεις υλικων  εκτος πλακετας .

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Μάνο,
όπως σουγράφει κι ο συνάδελφος Στάθης απ΄ Εύβοια τ΄ υλικά αποκολλώνται για να μετρηθούνκι αυτό πρέπει
να κάνειςκαι για τους δύο κεραμικούς smd πυκνωτές τους οποίους δείχνεις με το κόκκινοβελάκι στη photo που παραθέτεις.
Η μέτρησητης χωρητικότητάς τους γίνεται μόνο με καπασιτόμετρο, και σε περίπτωση μέτρησηςμε πολύμετρο (στη θέση X 20 KΩ) 
ο ένας εκτων 2 που αναγράφεις σου δείξει ωμική αντίσταση τότε χρήζει αντικατ/σης αλλάπρέπει να γνωρίζεις τη χωρητικότητά
του γιαν΄ αγοράσεις άλλον.
Όσοναφορά το δεύτερο που γράφεις ότι ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά μπορεί να βρίσκεταιενωμένος σε pin IC τ΄ οποίο ζεσταίνεται 
υπερβολικάκαι να χρήζει αντικατ/σης τ΄ IC.
Αυτή τηπλακέτα για να την επισκευάσεις πρέπει να ΄χεις το σχηματικό της γι΄ αυτό πάρετο τύπο που αναγράφει 
πιθανόν στο πίσω ήκαι στο πάνω μπροστινό μέρος της (είναι συνδοιασμός κεφαλαίων λατινικών γραμμάτων κιαριθμών) 
και ψάξε στο Διαδίκτυο μήπως βρεις τοσχηματικό της.
Η βλάβησου κατά τη γνώμη μου - αφού έγραψες ότι γέρνοντας τη συσκευή βλέπεις κανονική εικόνα- οφείλεται σε κακή 
επαφή των flexcables που έρχονται από το panel και κουμπώνουν στη T-Con Board.
Αν βρειςποια είναι στρίμωξέ τα με κάποιο τρόπο μήπως κι επισκευαστεί η τηλεόρασή σουτουλάχιστον προσωρινά, ή και μόνιμα, 
γιατί σε διαφορετικήπερίπτωση θα χρειαστείςμάλλον καινούργια οθόνη πράγμα ασύμφορο δηλαδή, οπότε πράγμα που απεύχομαι, 
ητηλεόραση θα πρέπειν΄ αντικατασταθεί με νέα.
Φιλικά.
       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## DJman

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις. Δεν ειμαι αρκετα εμπειρος με τετοιου ειδους μετρήσεις.

Το προβλημα οπως ανεφερα , στην αρχη επιδιορθωνόταν γέρνοντας την οθονη , πλεον ειναι αλλου ειδους...-->

"Εβγαλα την πλακετα τcon την ξαναεβαλα μήπως δεν εκανε καλη επαφη αλλα  οταν την ξαναεβαλα η ολη οθονη της TV ειναι στην αρχη λευκη και μετα απο  καποια δευτερα μονο το δεξι μερος(το οποιο και ηταν αυτο που  λειτουργουσε) αρχιζει να δειχνει σιγα σιγα."

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Μάνο,
αφού γράφεις ότι δεν έχεις την εμπειρία για την επισκευή της T-Con Board θα σου έλεγα αν θέλεις να διαθέσεις 15.58€
να την αγοράσεις από Κίνα μέσω του e-bay ( https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Original-T-con-Board-T420hw04-V0-CTRL-BD-42t06-c03/ 890069258 ),
με ΔΩΡΕΑΝ τα μεταφορικά αλλά πιθανόν με μία μεγάλη καθυστέρηση παράδοσης 1 - 2 μήνες.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## DJman

Σε ευχαριστω. Αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω, αλλα ειναι σιγουρα η TCON το προβλημα? 

Γιατι αν ειναι θεμα καλοδιο-ταινιας πανελ, που ειναι ενσωματωμένο στο πανελ, δεν αξιζουν ουτε τα 15 ευρω καθως
δεν επισκευαζεται

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Σωστά γράφεις Μάνο, 
είναι ρίσκο ακόμα και τα 15.58€ για την αγορά της T-Con Board.
Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις για να δοκιμάσεις τις καλωδιοταινίες που ΄ρχονται από το panel
είναι κρατώντας τη τηλεόραση σ΄ όρθια θέση στον πάγκο εργασίας με στραμμένη την οθόνη προς
τον καθρέπτη σου, αν βρεις κάποιο τρόπο να στριμώξεις μία μία τις καλωδιοταινίες στο πλαίσιο του 
panel και συγκρατώντας τες σταθερές δεις στην αντίστοιχη κατακόρυφη λωρίδα που ενεργοποιούν
σ΄ αυτό κανονική εικόνα.
Έτσι δοκιμάζεις συνολικά το panel κι αν αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα σε μία ή περισσότερες κατακόρυφες
λωρίδες σημαίνει ότι αυτό οφείλεται στην αντίστοιχη καλωδιολωρίδα που την(ις) οδηγεί οπότε δεν
προβαίνεις στην αγορά της T-Con Board.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

